

Beware Bitcasa Cloud Service - martyah

Upon purchasing a Google Nexus 7, I signed up for a few cloud services that were offering free GBs. One such service was Bitcasa (Bitcasa.com). I installed Bitcasa on my N7, and then on my laptop and desktop in order to sync data. A couple weeks after signing up, I checked my online account only to discover that my entire laptop's hard drive had been "mirrored" within the cloud service. I tried to delete the data but there was no delete option. What concerned me was the fact that a) I never allowed/optioned Bitcasa's "mirrored" service, and b) that I now had lost ownership of my very own data.<p>I immediately deleted Bitcasa from all devices less another device become "mirrored" (or should I say "mired") within their cloud service.<p>I checked online in the support community and found this was a huge problem among many users. Supposedly all you have to do is remove the mirrored option (which I never set up) on the drive that is being mirrored and this will remove the mirrored content in the cloud. Doesn't work. Then there is an issue with two different versions of Bitcasa being used: a legacy version and a current version. It's a big mess that Bitcasa has not addressed. Here is a link to one of the ongoing issues; it may not be accessible without a Bitcasa login account:
http://support.bitcasa.com/entries/23086582<p>I submitted a help ticket, but to date there has been no action whatsoever.
======
jmathai
Where's the "mirror" option? I'm not seeing it anywhere in preferences.

For what it's worth I'm very intrigued by Bitcasa's Infinite Drive and really
think that's the future of cloud storage. Though I've emailed them weeks ago
without a response as well.

<http://i.imgur.com/s67x3Dq.png>

<http://i.imgur.com/F1TPvJR.png>

~~~
rsanders
Right click on a folder in the Finder. There should be a couple of options for
mirroring (ongoing) or copying the folder (one time) to Bitcasa.

<http://cl.ly/image/2T1n1R0X0B0Y>

~~~
jmathai
Thanks BTW. I wasn't mirroring anything but good to have checked.

------
martyah
As a follow-up comment to my own post: I have given Bitcasa Support permission
to nuke all of my data, but have received no response. This seems to be an
ongoing issue that they are not addressing, at least not publicly, but users
of their service need to be aware of this potential issue.

~~~
fader
Yeah, their support is a black hole. Their Linux client linked from their site
just gives a 403 when you try to download it. I've sent a support request
through their ticketing system and gotten no response for over a week. (I also
tried email and Twitter to no avail.)

I'm definitely staying away from them and recommending the same to my less
tech-savvy friends.

